# What year Red crankset



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone know what year this crankset is, I don't recognize the crankarms.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

redondoaveb said:


> Anyone know what year this crankset is, I don't recognize the crankarms.


2014?


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

That's an S900 crankset with new RED rings, they've never changed, but have a removable spider & can work with just about any chainring config.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

mpcbike said:


> That's an S900 crankset with new RED rings, they've never changed, but have a removable spider & can work with just about any chainring config.


That makes sense. I did see an S900 crankset with the same arms, just had different rings.


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> That makes sense. I did see an S900 crankset with the same arms, just had different rings.


It is a 2014, but it is the new S950 11 spd compact. The chainrings are the non hidden bolt Red 22 rings. I have a set of the Force 22 chainrings for my older Force crankset as I'm upgrading to Force 22 on my bike, but mine are both hidden and non hidden bolt compatible and there is a Red 22 version of those chain rings also.


----------

